# 30,000+ Members



## ScottW (Apr 25, 2005)

I don't know if anyone noticed or not, but we crossed the 30,000 member mark Sunday evening.


----------



## chevy (Apr 25, 2005)

Very good !!!


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 25, 2005)

That's great! Where would you go to look at membership numbers?


----------



## bobw (Apr 25, 2005)

Bottom of forum page;

            MacOSX.com - The Answer to Mac Support Statistics                                                       Threads: 48,161, Posts: 357,118, Members: 30,107
             Welcome to our newest member, Moosedance


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 25, 2005)

so what did s/he win?  or maybe jsut someone registered the same day .. if tehre was a competition? 
Woh, 30'000 .. that's a long way :d


----------



## bobw (Apr 25, 2005)

The prize was a new BMW Roadster


----------



## mdnky (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice prize...<G>...but was it a regular version or a M model?


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 26, 2005)

I always wondered who was the first real member (not a MOD or family member of Scott's) of the site.


----------



## ScottW (Apr 26, 2005)

"xdanmlx" is user #2.  Oldest thread I can find.

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3


----------



## ScottW (May 4, 2005)

31,000 crossed.


----------



## riccbhard (May 4, 2005)

Good!    
I'm also very happy that the server seems to be keeping up nicely with the traffic. I've never had it time out before.


----------



## ScottW (May 4, 2005)

I took some steps 2 weeks ago to make sure that all server resources where dedicated to this site and associated traffic. Otherwise, I think we would have been seeing a slow down.


----------



## JetwingX (May 4, 2005)

so scott, at what point do you estimate that the servers would give out due to traffic?


----------



## ScottW (May 4, 2005)

Well, things are cruizing along just fine. So, unless we get slashdotted, we should be fine. We could even handle slashdot if I knew it was coming.


----------

